# My "New" 1935? Wards Hawthorne



## irene_crystal (May 4, 2012)

I just bought this 1935? Wards Hawthorne as a birthday present to myself, what are your thoughts? I can tell the kickstand is wrong as it should have a drop stand and clip on the rear fender I believe. The seller told me the kickstand was a rare elgin pencil stand but I have no idea.... Otherwise I can tell the pedals are worng so would definately be open to trading the ones on it for some that would be correct for it. Any other feedback would be great! It definately has some scuffs and scratches, but I plan to leave it alone as a rider other than maybe putting some more correct parts onto it as I move along with it.... Both hubs are New Departure, not sure brand of seat since it has been recovered I believe, not sure about rear rack......


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2012)

THAT is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (May 4, 2012)

Nice buy! Chrome triple drops and those fenders are nice also. Love the color combo. I probably would have bought it also. Very nice. I wouldn't worry too much about it being correct, just ride it. I would just add the dropstand and call it done. Make sure you measure the distance for the dropstand though. Could be a 28" one or a 26"?


----------



## chitown (May 4, 2012)

irene_crystal said:


> I can tell the kickstand is wrong as it should have a drop stand and clip on the rear fender I believe.




Google patent the kickstand. It is period correct. I think it has a 1934 pat application date.

Great buy!


----------



## dubsey55 (May 4, 2012)

*Rear  stand*

Hey  Dana  Congratulatons on Super  nice  early  Moto-Bike!!  Wheels  certainly  appear  to be 26"  with balloon tires.    If  He  is  using  26"  wheels  on  here,  why  would  he  want  a  rear stand  for  a 28" bike/wheel??


----------



## irene_crystal (May 4, 2012)

They are 26" balloon tires. From what I understand the frame is the same as a 28" but they used spacers as you can see in the pics to allow 26" fenders and tires to fit and look right. How and where would I measure to see what size drop stand would be right?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (May 4, 2012)

I'm in love.
What a beautiful bike and though it may appear to have had a dropstand..not all bikes from that timeframe did. I'm going to check my book and see if I can find your model.


----------



## slick (May 4, 2012)

If i am not mistaken 1935 was the crossover period when the 28" wheels were still in production and 1936 is when they swapped over to the 26"s correct? That's why I asked if it could be a 28" bike with 26" fenders and wheels. Especially for the fact that the bike has had some attention done to it. So what I was merely stating is it might need a 28" dropstand. I have a 1936 Hawthorne motorbike that I had in the for sale section awhile back and decided to keep it and it's a 28" frame with 26" wheels with the spacers on the frame. My 36 Hawthorne has the ears for the dropstand attached to the fender braces as one solid unit so you just bolt on the dropstand to the brace itself so either the fenders could have been swapped or maybe it is a deluxe model of some sort that never had a dropstand. Are there holes for the 2 vertical screws on the fenders?


----------



## irene_crystal (May 4, 2012)

slick said:


> If i am not mistaken 1935 was the crossover period when the 28" wheels were still in production and 1936 is when they swapped over to the 26"s correct? That's why I asked if it could be a 28" bike with 26" fenders and wheels. Especially for the fact that the bike has had some attention done to it. So what I was merely stating is it might need a 28" dropstand. I have a 1936 Hawthorne motorbike that I had in the for sale section awhile back and decided to keep it and it's a 28" frame with 26" wheels with the spacers on the frame. My 36 Hawthorne has the ears for the dropstand attached to the fender braces as one solid unit so you just bolt on the dropstand to the brace itself so either the fenders could have been swapped or maybe it is a deluxe model of some sort that never had a dropstand. Are there holes for the 2 vertical screws on the fenders?




There are holes in the rear fender at the bottom so I'm sure it should have had a drop stand, I will have to get out and measure what size when I see where and how to measure.


----------



## Barkeep (May 5, 2012)

That it's an absolutely beautiful bicycle.


----------



## Bozman (May 6, 2012)

Simply put.......Drop Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 9, 2012)

*Wards*

Happy birthday! That hawthorne will be a nice rider.

The sidestand is found on Elgins of the same period,  very sturdy.

If this bike were my birthday present......
Send seat pan to bobcycles, find the pedals, dropstand ,clip and reflector, cleanup the chrome, detail the frame,  remove paint overspray on all shiney parts, maybe clean rack to match bike patina(rack looks to be OG paint)
put some good black tires on it and ride ride ride'....

Nice


----------



## irene_crystal (May 9, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Happy birthday! That hawthorne will be a nice rider.
> 
> The sidestand is found on Elgins of the same period,  very sturdy.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I plan to get the right pedals, and sell off the old pedals and stand potentially to pay for the drop stand and clip, get some nice black tires (looking for the correct riverside mates right now) and ride it as-is... Any idea what model the Elgin stand is from? I haven't been able to find one like that to get an idea of value or how to market it...


----------



## Balloontyre (May 12, 2012)

*sidestand*



irene_crystal said:


> Any idea what model the Elgin stand is from? I haven't been able to find one like that to get an idea of value or how to market it...




That stand was used on several models made at the Westfield plant, nothing rare $40-$50. There are variations in the bend to the foot depending which bike it was mounted on.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 15, 2012)

*Pedals*

So just curious, I assume the pedals are incorrect for this bike as they look a lot newer from what I can tell but not positive. Can anyone tell from the pics, or know what would have been pretty correct?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2012)

Your pedals are torringtons, but a later variety with the push on fasteners, not technically correct, but a small technicality vs. the earlier torrington 8's with a nut fastener.
No big deal, blocks look good, concentrate on the other stuff.
Chris


----------



## irene_crystal (May 15, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Your pedals are torringtons, but a later variety with the push on fasteners, not technically correct, but a small technicality vs. the earlier torrington 8's with a nut fastener.
> No big deal, blocks look good, concentrate on the other stuff.
> Chris




Thanks for the input. I have a lead on some Wards Riverside Mate tires and on the lookout for a drop stand....


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 15, 2012)

Awesome bike!  Did the seller say if it has original paint?  I have a '35-'36 Mead crusader and I finally got the catalog details.  It is almost completely identical.  The rims, hubs, stem, fenders,bars, truss rods, fork, body, etc.   exept for a few things.  The crank, obviously, from a different brand.  The rack. Tire color and grips.  My bike has the same fenders with spacers for the 26" balloon tires, and even with my 26" wheels the drop stand is 28".  I know this because Bud Poe made it for me.  The color of the bike is called carmine red, looks extremely similar.  The pedals original to my bike are Torrington #8, which I believe your bikes pedals are aswell.  So your pedals look right to me.  I hope this helps or is at least found interesting.  How does your bike ride?  Sure is beautiful, enjoy.  -  Nick


----------



## irene_crystal (May 16, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> Awesome bike!  Did the seller say if it has original paint?  I have a '35-'36 Mead crusader and I finally got the catalog details.  It is almost completely identical.  The rims, hubs, stem, fenders,bars, truss rods, fork, body, etc.   exept for a few things.  The crank, obviously, from a different brand.  The rack. Tire color and grips.  My bike has the same fenders with spacers for the 26" balloon tires, and even with my 26" wheels the drop stand is 28".  I know this because Bud Poe made it for me.  The color of the bike is called carmine red, looks extremely similar.  The pedals original to my bike are Torrington #8, which I believe your bikes pedals are aswell.  So your pedals look right to me.  I hope this helps or is at least found interesting.  How does your bike ride?  Sure is beautiful, enjoy.  -  Nick




I am fairly sure it was repainted as you can see slight differences in some of the details compared to pics of original ones. Would you mind shooting me scans of the catalog pages? Steel_and_Chrome@ hotmail.com 
I am on the hunt for a drop stand, a  set of og tires if possible, and thats about it for now. It rides really smooth but the tires are really cracked and rough so will likely be much better once they are replaced. I need to measure to see if 26 or 28" drop stand so I don't get the wrong one. I haven't found out where to measure yet but haven't really looked to try and find out how yet. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 17, 2012)

I'll gladly e-mail you the scan,  I believe you'll find it very interesting.  I believe both our bikes companies were building their bicycles with the same manufacturers.  Cool comparison.  Might help ya get your resto back to original.      -  Nick


----------



## kris Nelson (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi,
I have the women's mate to yours in blue, '35 wards hawthorn, the "Dolly Varden". 26" chrome triple steps. Stainless rain gutter mud guards with spacers for 26". 15 " drop stand with stop bracket to fender stays and axle. Cord skirt guards and enclosed chain guard. Chrome is rough on mine. Trying to upload a pic.
Kris


----------



## kris Nelson (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is the '35 'DollyVarden'. Sorry, only pic I have now.


----------



## kris Nelson (Sep 25, 2017)

above


----------

